# TS Elite get a discounted Monday Madness Rate



## rhonda (Oct 14, 2019)

Spotted on the Worldmark Home page, “*Make more memories for less with Elite Now.*
For a limited time, Elite owners can book Monday Madness vacations at an exclusive reduced rate. Learn more.“

I tried clicking for more info, but could not see the ‘exclusive, reduced rate’ as I do not have TS.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 14, 2019)

It is 7 cents per Point for Monday Madness Reservations made between now and the middle of November. As normal the Reservation can be up to 10 months out. All other normal Monday Madness Rules apply. Not more than 7 days, no more than 6 active Reservations at a time, etc.

So for each 10,000 Point/Credit Reservation Travelshare Elite saves $100.00.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 14, 2019)

@geist1223 :  Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 15, 2019)

So I'm wondering:  Does the TS Elite MM inventory come from a special, Developer, set-aside (or back-fed) inventory like FunTime?  Is it "fair and appropriate" to discount the MM rate for one group if it all pulls from the same _Worldmark_ inventory?


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 15, 2019)

As far as I can tell it is the same Inventory. But remember Monday Madness comes from 2 primary sources: Credits/Points from Travelshare Owners that have used their Credits/Points for things other than Booking Resort stays ie car rental, snorkeling trips, airfare, car rentals, etc; and, the millions of Credits/Points Wyndham owns. But not Funtime. Funtime is like super BT.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 17, 2019)

It is the same inventory as Tom points out, and is just Wyndham monetizing the credits they own. Just like Funtime, and FAX.

Since it is a developer provided benefit, it has no impact on the benefits provided by the Club, so is not unfair. As a business, Wyndham is entitled to offer loyal customers a "special" rate. Just like an airline may upgrade frequent flyers.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you, both!  Seems I had the inventories flipped in my brain.  Thank you for the clarifications.


----------

